# Wooden Knobs (PLA2200) could not fit Mara X: Lemon?



## pingpong (Apr 24, 2021)

Hi All,

i have a set of PLA2200 wood kit to for the Mara X.

I have problem screwing wooden knob onto the Mara X's threads. i encountered high resistance after a few rounds into the threads, i did not turn harder as I did not want to damage the threads. tried another wooden knob from the kit, same thing.

i watch youtube tutorial on how to change the knobs, in the video, the wooden knob fits the thread nicely.

i did more experiment, both wooden knob can fit the hot water side, just cannot fit the steamer side. however, both the original black knobs could be interchanged with both side. interesting.

anyone experience the same thing? what i did wrong? or just that i got a lemon kit?

Thanks.

Rgds


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

pingpong said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i have a set of PLA2200 wood kit to for the Mara X.
> 
> ...


 I think some photos would be very helpful, especially some photos of the threads inside. Search to check that the tubular insert in the side of the wooden knobs is not protruding into the thread. This pin is to stop the insert rotating (locks it in place). If you can see this pin inside the threads, use something (e.g. a dental pick, very small screwdriver or similar) to push it back up towards the outside a little...then it will screw on easily.

If that doesn't work or is too difficult, *from outside, *try a screw very slightly larger than the insert, screw it in very gently just enough to grab and try pulling the insert out a little with that. You have to be careful because the inserts like a rolled piece of metal with a slit and will expand easily.


----------



## pingpong (Apr 24, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> I think some photos would be very helpful, especially some photos of the threads inside. Search to check that the pin in the side of the wooden knobs is not protruding into the thread. This pin is to stop the insert rotating (locks it in place). If you can see this pin inside the threads, use something (e.g. a dental pick, very small screwdriver or similar) to push it back up towards the outside a little...then it will screw on easily.


 Hi @DavecUK you are right. there is something inside the thread, but i do not think it is the pins. they look like burrs from the drilling of the pin holes.. see photos below for both knobs ... i am speechless with the workmanship and quality of the finishes...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It looks like the tubular inserts (pins), they are a scroll of metal........just push then clear of the thread. Possibly by screwing in initially with them protruding, you have bent them over slightly...


----------



## pingpong (Apr 24, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> It looks like the tubular inserts (pins), they are a scroll of metal........just push then clear of the thread. Possibly by screwing in initially with them protruding, you have bent them over slightly...


 thanks much!! @DavecUK


----------

